# New to Tivo...what can I do with it?



## dpslusser (Jan 8, 2008)

I just picked up two BRAND NEW series 2 single tuner Tivos for 10 bucks each. I no what tivo is and what it can do, in general. But what can it REALLY do? What mods can be done? what type of hacks are out there? Are the series 2 TiVo's the most flexable for modding?

Is there a few for Tivo service?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

For SA (Stand Alone) Tivo's most of the functionality is available without hacking at all, TTG, MRV, HMO, Remote Scheduling. DirecTV Tivo you have to hack to get ANY of this Functionality. The only thing that you cant do that would be nice is if you have a mixed DirecTV Tivo and SA Tivo setup, the only way for your SA Tivo to "see" the DTivo is to hack it. That last statement may be incorrect now because of the a recent update to the SA Tivo's. 

Given that my personal opinion is that in general SA tivo's don't need to be hacked, BUT yes they can be hacked. I don't see a real advantage to it but they can be. It would require a PROM mod in order to do it (I don't have an SA Tivo so I can't help there). After that the easiest way to hack it is to use SApper look for the thread. A word of caution once you hack your tivo, you need to upgrade the hacks periodically when Tivo does its many upgrades, it often (always?) breaks the hacks. Or worse yet you service might not work until you upgrade the OS to the latest version. Just adds a lot of extra attention for what little gain you get.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If it has a TSN beginning with 5 or 6, it needs a PROM mod to hack it. As said, Standalone TiVos are rather good unhacked. 

There are no hacks (at least that we can mention here), that will replace the need for subscription to the service, as that is considered theft of service.


----------



## dpslusser (Jan 8, 2008)

JWThiers said:


> For SA (Stand Alone) Tivo's most of the functionality is available without hacking at all, TTG, MRV, HMO, Remote Scheduling. DirecTV Tivo you have to hack to get ANY of this Functionality. The only thing that you cant do that would be nice is if you have a mixed DirecTV Tivo and SA Tivo setup, the only way for your SA Tivo to "see" the DTivo is to hack it. That last statement may be incorrect now because of the a recent update to the SA Tivo's.
> 
> Given that my personal opinion is that in general SA tivo's don't need to be hacked, BUT yes they can be hacked. I don't see a real advantage to it but they can be. It would require a PROM mod in order to do it (I don't have an SA Tivo so I can't help there). After that the easiest way to hack it is to use SApper look for the thread. A word of caution once you hack your tivo, you need to upgrade the hacks periodically when Tivo does its many upgrades, it often (always?) breaks the hacks. Or worse yet you service might not work until you upgrade the OS to the latest version. Just adds a lot of extra attention for what little gain you get.


Well, I have two SA Tivo Series 2 (Single Tuners). And I have two directtv recievers (one is a DVR and the other is just a regualr tuner). I would like to be able to record shows, and stream them on my computer. I no it can be done, but can it be done without buying anything else? Like TiVo's usb device. Is there eternet ports on them, instead of using the usb ports?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You still need usb adapters. Only the DT models and the S3 have onboard ethernet.


----------

